
Zika infection may affect adult brain cells - azazqadir
http://medicalxpress.com/news/2016-08-zika-infection-affect-adult-brain.html
======
MollyR
If this is true, this is a real nightmare for workers in the knowledge
economy. One of my biggest fears is contagious virus that attacks brain
neurons.

